# Mystery Dishcloth Pictures



## McOzzy72

Please post your dishcloth pictures here thanks


----------



## JuneS

Beautiful even stitches and color. Great design too as now you'll be able to keep track of how long you have it!


----------



## Valjean

Lovely knitted dishcloth,great colour choice.


----------



## destiny516ab

Nice work.


----------



## moonriver

Looks lovely....great job ....I wonder if there a pattern like yours for a baby blanket....it would be great just to have the year on it..... stating year of birth ???


----------



## NanBasKnit

Your dish cloth is nicely knit!


----------



## Brianna9301

moonriver said:


> Looks lovely....great job ....I wonder if there a pattern like yours for a baby blanket....it would be great just to have the year on it..... stating year of birth ???


That is an awesome idea!


----------



## atvoytas

Wow! The stitches are so even!


----------



## DollieD

Here's 2.......


----------



## McOzzy72

DollieD said:


> Here's 2.......


Where did you get the Crosses? that is not part of the Mystery Dishcloths.


----------



## McOzzy72

This is the dishcloth finished by Maryann.

Oh By The Way: Please do not get upset because I use her Dishcloths in my post. She is my side kick. She get the pattern and knits it up and informs me of any errors and helps me with special stitches.

I will let you know the next dishcloth does have a special stitch call a bobble


----------



## MinnieMouse

Nice job.


----------



## Cyber Granny

moonriver said:


> Looks lovely....great job ....I wonder if there a pattern like yours for a baby blanket....it would be great just to have the year on it..... stating year of birth ???


That's what I do, use cloth squares for baby blankets, they turn out beaituful. Regards M


----------



## Cyber Granny

I thank all you knitters for the compliments, regards M


----------



## Patsy Ruth

My turtle


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Patsy Ruth said:


> My turtle


I turned the flash off because the turtle was not showing up. It is definitely green, not gray. Sorry for the picture color quality.


----------



## standsalonewolf

:thumbup:


----------



## Baba masha

My Turtle Dishcloth.


----------



## wilnita

Here is mine


----------



## wilnita

oops sorry for double Anita


----------



## edithann

Lovely dishcloths...


----------



## gagesmom

Here are a few of the ones I have made from the Mystery Dishcloths from Chris O

I have 2 copied down but not knit up yet.

Thanks for the KAL- you Rock Chris


----------



## wilnita

Here are the rest of mine... :thumbup: Anita


----------



## DollieD

chriso1972 said:


> Where did you get the Crosses? that is not part of the Mystery Dishcloths.


Chriso, 
I'm very sorry....I had missed your original post in December, my total badness!


----------



## wilnita

My Cup Tea


----------



## McOzzy72

wilnita said:


> My Cup Tea


nice cup


----------



## KittyChris

Here is my tea cup. My tension is off as I recently taught myself continental style due to problems with my right hand.


----------



## McOzzy72

here is Maryann1701 tea cup cloth


----------



## Baba masha

My finished teacup. Rather dark in the picture, looks better in good light but I have given it to a very dear friend who really loves it. Thank you Chris. Your hard work is really appreciated.


----------



## donac

Where do you get thepatterns for the mystery dishclothes. I would love to try some.


----------



## Cyber Granny

donac said:


> Where do you get thepatterns for the mystery dishclothes. I would love to try some.


Hi, look under the heading"Swaps,Kal's etc and scroll down to "mystery cloth" and go to page 1, you will find the current cloth and the previous ones as well., and welcome to the mystery club


----------



## MzKnitCro

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-221219-1.html



donac said:


> Where do you get thepatterns for the mystery dishclothes. I would love to try some.


----------



## Misty Mama

Here are my double heart and cup a tea cloths there's no option to include pics?


----------



## McOzzy72

Misty Mama said:


> Here are my double heart and cup a tea cloths there's no option to include pics?


YOu have to click reply to one of the post then ate the bottom you will see

File/Picture attachments
click Browse and locate your picture then click send


----------



## Misty Mama

Thanks


----------



## wilnita

Here is my two tone heart :thumbup: Anita


----------



## McOzzy72

wilnita said:


> Here is my two tone heart :thumbup: Anita


That is a nice looking heart.


----------



## AngieR

Anita, that is a good job! Very neat. I'm still catching up.


----------



## wilnita

Thank you Chriso and Angie R enjoying these dishclothes . :thumbup: Anita


----------



## McOzzy72

This is Maryannn1701 heart Illusion cloth


----------



## Misty Mama

Very cool I'm going to be a little late in finishing. Had to have a cortisone shot in my thumb no knitting for a few days. Pray that it helps


----------



## Baba masha

My finished dishcloth. My first time hearing about, seeing, doing illusion knitting. I loved it. Thank you Chris, you are brilliant.


----------



## KittyChris

In orange and white cotton


----------



## Cyber Granny

Very nice, well done


----------



## Buttons

Patsy Ruth said:


> My turtle


Here is my January Mystery Dishcloth:


----------



## Cyber Granny

Mystery cloth


----------



## Patsy Ruth

buttons said:


> Here is my January Mystery Dishcloth:


Just wondering, why did you quote my turtle? It has nothing to do with this owl dishcloth. It was posted along with my turtle dishcloth.


----------



## wilnita

Here is my Owl dishcloth.. :thumbup: Anita


----------



## Cyber Granny

Patsy Ruth said:


> Just wondering, why did you quote my turtle? It has nothing to do with this owl dishcloth. It was posted along with my turtle dishcloth.


Because buttons pressed the wrong button. She used "quote reply" instead of "reply"


----------



## Patsy Ruth

maryann1701 said:


> Because buttons pressed the wrong button. She used "quote reply" instead of "reply"


Thank you, I didn't think of that.  

Sorry Buttons


----------



## Buttons

Patsy Ruth said:


> Thank you, I didn't think of that.
> 
> Sorry Buttons


----------



## McOzzy72

here is Maryann1701 cloth


----------



## Cyber Granny

All the owl cloths look great, I am not an experienced knitted by far, but I have noticed, as we have progressed to different cloths, some knitters, their tension has improved greatly, well done


----------



## McOzzy72

maryann1701 said:


> All the owl cloths look great, I am not an experienced knitted by far, but I have noticed, as we have progressed to different cloths, some knitters, their tension has improved greatly, well done


I am glad everyone is having fun and learning as well


----------



## Buttons

we need to do something with a little more cables in it. The dishcloths are looking nice. I had to put eyes on mine. I am definitely learning a lot Chris. I see that dishcloth you are working on with magic loop, I hope you are not planning that one for the Kal.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

I really like the owl dishcloth Chris. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: A winner!


----------



## kacey66

Beautiful wash cloths.


----------



## craftymatt2

All are very nice, thank you for sharing


----------



## Misty Mama

Chris. You are making us all grow! Thank you for all your work!


----------



## kaixixang

I looked at the dishcloth patterns I'd stored on another computer here...surprised that I already collected them.


----------



## McOzzy72

All my dishcloths are from other websites. IF you go looking you can find them.


----------



## Fran In Lakewood

Don't want to look for them, that's your job.  I'd rather be surprised.
I love to watch them emerge from the needles. I've just started using circular needles so the stitches aren't so squished. Again, thank you for hosting this.


----------



## Buttons

I would rather be surprised too. I don't know why they are doing the Kal if they go looking for the pattern. That defeats the purpose of having the Kal.

I'm in three kals now.


----------



## wilnita

buttons said:


> I would rather be surprised too. I don't know why they are doing the Kal if they go looking for the pattern. That defeats the purpose of having the Kal.
> 
> I'm in three kals now.


Me too fun tho Anita


----------



## Buttons

wilnita said:


> Me too fun tho Anita


They are fun and relaxing. I knew two of them, only because the one I had downloaded and the other (owl) I was in a website that had the owl, but at the time I didn't realize that was the one we were doing until I started reading the pattern. I really like that one and I love the illusion dishcloths. I don't even look at the dishcloth to see if I can figure it out, until someone says something about it, then I'll look. Karen


----------



## Misty Mama

I normally don't look either more fun to be surprised.lol what other 
Kalsomine are you in buttons?


----------



## KittyChris

Buttons, I love the penguins!


----------



## Buttons

Misty Mama said:


> I normally don't look either more fun to be surprised.lol what other
> Kalsomine are you in buttons?


What are you talking about MistyMama?


----------



## Buttons

KittyChris said:


> Buttons, I love the penguins!


Thank you KittyChris


----------



## kaixixang

I'm sorry if I was unclear. I had collected the pattern way before the Kal had started. I am enjoying the mystery of what the patterns become along with the rest of you.

Some things are best worked up and/or discovered when you can. The ONLY one I had previous was the owl dishcloth. All others are intriguing puzzles to be solved.


----------



## tambirrer58

Here is my February mystery dishcloth.


----------



## McOzzy72

tambirrer58 said:


> Here is my February mystery dishcloth.


it looks great but please post pictures at the picture link thanks

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-229749-1.html


----------



## Cyber Granny

Very nicely knitted


----------



## tambirrer58

chriso1972 said:


> it looks great but please post pictures at the picture link thanks
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-229749-1.html


Oops. Sorry.


----------



## tambirrer58

chriso1972 said:


> it looks great but please post pictures at the picture link thanks
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-229749-1.html


It keeps sending me back here.is this the link above?


----------



## Cyber Granny

tambirrer58 said:


> It keeps sending me back here.is this the link above?


Don't worry, you are on the right link


----------



## Cyber Granny

4 leaf clover


----------



## McOzzy72

you were right i was on the wrong post my mistake half asleep here as well


----------



## Misty Mama

Here,s my owl and my four leaf clovers


----------



## wilnita

Very nice good job done 
Anita


----------



## Buttons

Nicely done Misty Mama


----------



## AngieR

Good job, Misty Mama. Very inspiring.


----------



## Misty Mama

Thanks


----------



## wilnita

My Shamrock little ratty on one side


----------



## Buttons

I put mine in the wrong spot. I didn't post it here but on the other page by mistake. I thought I was here.


----------



## jvallas

wilnita said:


> My Shamrock


 I love the way the design stands out so well. Nice job!


----------



## Buttons

buttons said:


> I put mine in the wrong spot. I didn't post it here but on the other page by mistake. I thought I was here.


So I to put them in the right place.


----------



## Misty Mama

Shamrock ... Chris this is a cool pattern thanks


----------



## McOzzy72

I really love anything that deals with St. Patrick's Day or Gothic patterns.


----------



## McOzzy72

wilnita said:


> My Shamrock little ratty on one side


i noticed that Wilnita. I think the pattern should be re-wrote to slip the first stitch as to knit and knit knit the last stitch I think the edge would look better. I use did it the way the pattern was written


----------



## Misty Mama

Two done, thanks Chris, you had me guesing?


----------



## wilnita

Here is my Olympic Torch Anita


----------



## tambirrer58

Here's my torch.


----------



## McOzzy72

every ones Torch is looking great


----------



## Baba masha

My Feb dishcloth. Thanks Chris.


----------



## Buttons

I just got done blocking it and took the pins out for the picture. Thank you Mr. Chris.


----------



## Misty Mama

Couple mistakes, but I can still make out the Olympic rings


----------



## Cyber Granny

Olympic cloth


----------



## McOzzy72

they look good


----------



## Buttons

It looks really good Maryann. I like it better in acrylic than cotton.


----------



## Cyber Granny

Fiddlestix said:


> It looks really good Maryann. I like it better in acrylic than cotton.


Thank you


----------



## McOzzy72

Fiddlestix said:


> It looks really good Maryann. I like it better in acrylic than cotton.


I will offer you a suggestion on Dishcloths when you are knitting them. I find that if your yarn calls for a US 7 (4.5 mm) I like to go down a needle size or two. It all depends on the cotton you are using. I find that Sugar & Cream or Peaches & Cream the yarn works better on a 3.75 mm or 4.0 mm needles. Gives this a try and see if the dishcloth does not look better especially since we are knitting a design.


----------



## wilnita

Here is mine I changed it a bit after I saw the picture.Anita


----------



## Baba masha

My March dishcloth. Thanks Chris.


----------



## Cyber Granny

Cross


----------



## Normaedern

Here is mine. I enjoyed doing this. Thank you for your hard work.
Norma


----------



## MommaBlue

I was a little behind but mine is done now. 
Candi


----------



## wilnita

Here is mine finally. 
Had my computer fried,furnace ,microwave,22" tv,2 clocks,
2 speakers and kitchen stove from a power surge of hydro.
Thank God I had power surgers on most stuff or it would be a lot worst :evil: :evil: 
Anyway here it is


----------



## Buttons

Its a good thing Wilnita. Your cloth looks really nice.


----------



## McOzzy72

wilnita said:


> Here is mine finally.
> Had my computer fried,furnace ,microwave,22" tv,2 clocks,
> 2 speakers and kitchen stove from a power surge of hydro.
> Thank God I had power surgers on most stuff or it would be a lot worst :evil: :evil:
> Anyway here it is


your cloth looks great but this is the back of the cloth


----------



## wilnita

Yes but it shows better than the front LOL


----------



## McOzzy72

wilnita said:


> Yes but it shows better than the front LOL


The thing about Illusion knitting you do not view it straight on. you have to hold it at a 45 degree angle to view the dishcloth pattern


----------



## AngieR

Here is my completed illusion cross. Thanks, Chris. We're learning new things every time.


----------



## irishrose24

Here is my dishcloth - just had to get my DD's help with the picture posting. Had a great time knitting it. Thanks for the KAL.


----------



## 44gram

These dishcloths are wonderful. Thank you so much for sharing and thank you Chris for your time and energy organizing this project for our enjoyment.


----------



## McOzzy72

grandmere101 said:


> These dishcloths are wonderful. Thank you so much for sharing and thank you Chris for your time and energy organizing this project for our enjoyment.


you are most welcome and so is everyone else. I hope you enjoy them all. Whether you make cotton dishcloth or use them with other types of yarn to make a blanket. I enjoy doing them for you


----------



## Normaedern

Here is my Easter Egg hunt. I found it great fun. Thank you


----------



## Cyber Granny

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Easter Egg hunt. I found it great fun. Thank you


Oh, I have to miss the next couple, but you cloth is beautifully knitted.


----------



## Normaedern




----------



## Baba masha

I loved this one, but I loved all the others too. Thanks Chris.


----------



## Baba masha

I forgot to post this one


----------



## Normaedern

Lovely knitting. I still have mine on the needles. I enjoyed it, too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Buttons

Can't you ladies make these a little smaller?


----------



## Normaedern

Here is my butterfly.


----------



## McOzzy72

Buttons said:


> Can't you ladies make these a little smaller?


what needs to be smaller


----------



## qod

Love these dishcloths!


----------



## Buttons

I just thought they were a tad too large. Sorry ladies. Having a bad day.


----------



## Judy M

I like there to be dishcloth that is larger than my hand with my fingers spread out LOL


----------



## Buttons

That is not what I was talking about Judy. I was talking about the picture. But I forgot that some cameras don't let you change the size of the pic.


----------



## Judy M

Buttons said:


> That is not what I was talking about Judy. I was talking about the picture. But I forgot that some cameras don't let you change the size of the pic.


ok sorry


----------



## Misty Mama

Here,s my last two! Theses were really fun knits!


----------



## Misty Mama

First March cloth


----------



## Normaedern

What lovely work :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Here is my illusion Easter Egg.


----------



## AngieR

That looks very neat, Norma. Good job.


----------



## Misty Mama

Here's my Easter egg cloth!


----------



## Cyber Granny

The easter egg illusion cloths look lovely


----------



## Willowbeck

Hi Chris this is a picture of my Easter Egg. I never attached a photo before hope it is ok


----------



## Willowbeck

Hi again not sure which is the right side so here is my other side


----------



## McOzzy72

Willowbeck said:


> Hi again not sure which is the right side so here is my other side


The good thing about illusion it can be viewed either side. The only thing I have noticed is that almost every one has posted them upside down. Which is cool as well.


----------



## Judy M

chriso1972 said:


> The good thing about illusion it can be viewed either side. The only thing I have noticed is that almost every one has posted them upside down. Which is cool as well.


because that's the way we knit them? LOL Of course the more rounded area is the bottom.


----------



## Cyber Granny

Willowbeck said:


> Hi again not sure which is the right side so here is my other side


This is the right side


----------



## Normaedern

Love your illusion eggs. everyone :thumbup: :thumbup: I see what you mean, Chris about being upside down. I had not noticed but did remember which way I had knittedit  :lol:


----------



## Buttons

Yours is the right side willowbeck. Chris is upside down looking at these.


----------



## McOzzy72

Buttons said:


> Yours is the right side willowbeck. Chris is upside down looking at these.


For your information miss smarty. The first picture is right side up and the back side. The second picture is upside down and the front of the dishcloth. :lol:


----------



## Buttons

Listen you... oops you are right. So sorry smarty pants2


----------



## Judy M

Actually they both look to have the larger bottom of the egg at the bottom.


----------



## Willowbeck

Thanks Judy I think you are right the larger part is on the bottom now I look at it again on my Laptop being a larger screen.


----------



## Judy M

Willowbeck said:


> Thanks Judy I think you are right the larger part is on the bottom now I look at it again on my Laptop being a larger screen.


LOL I lived on a farm and crated many eggs for selling and the rounded end went down.

I was referring to the two pictures of the same color.


----------



## McOzzy72

Well I was referring to the 2nd picture. It is upside down because the cast off edge as at the bottom


----------



## Judy M

Both eggs done in pink have the broader base of the egg at the bottom of the picture - IMO


----------



## McOzzy72

Judy M said:


> Both eggs done in pink have the broader base of the egg at the bottom of the picture - IMO


It does not really matter. I am sorry I even mentioned it


----------



## Buttons

LOL.


----------



## wildwinding

chriso1972 said:


> It does not really matter. I am sorry I even mentioned it


You two are too funny! Made me laugh out loud literally!


----------



## Cyber Granny

Judy M said:


> Both eggs done in pink have the broader base of the egg at the bottom of the picture - IMO


Who cares, as long as it does not fall apart when you use it.


----------



## Judy M

chriso1972 said:


> It does not really matter. I am sorry I even mentioned it


awwww so sorry


----------



## Normaedern

Here is my last dishcloth of the month. I enjoyed myself. Thanks to all concerned :thumbup:


----------



## Willowbeck

Judy and Chris you have made me laugh it's made my day what a lovely friendly group we have will be posting my egg soon


----------



## Minnow

I love them all. So unique


----------



## Willowbeck

Norma your egg looks great


----------



## Willowbeck

Here's my Easter Egg enjoyed doing it


----------



## Misty Mama

Awe they are cute I didn't do this one, been extremely tired and have rabbits it make before the eleventh when I leave for Ca to see grandchildren... Hope I don't sleep the entire tine I'm ther, that's what I've been doing at home. Cute cloths I'll hop back in after the 15 Cheri


----------



## Normaedern

Hello Jenny and Misty Mama,

That is a lovely dishcloth, Jenny. The knitting is so good and I love the colour.

Have a lovely trip, Misty Mama and come back fresh as a daisy!

Norma


----------



## gagesmom

better late then never.....


----------



## whitknits

I love the idea of dating your knitting. After all, they are works of art!


----------



## Messy Grandma

I gave mine away as soon as I finished it. I did take a picture and put it on my avatar. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Normaedern

The tension is rubbish on this one. I taught myself to knit continental style and this is the first item I have made with that technique. I knit more loosely than purl so back to practising more :roll: I learnt a great deal from doing it though. I have been a "thrower" for 60+ years. That is my excuse and I am sticking with it :thumbup:


----------



## Messy Grandma

That is a cute owl. Like the colors, too.


----------



## Buttons

Very nice!


----------



## AngieR

Norma, it looks lovely. The details are all there.


----------



## Normaedern

thank you all for your kind words. They make me feel better about it :thumbup:


----------



## Ruth H

It was a lot of work and I couldn't figure out what it was even after I finished it. My husband had to tell me about the half moon on the left side. It sure was a humdinger. Yours turned out beautifully.


----------



## Buttons

Ruth H said:


> It was a lot of work and I couldn't figure out what it was even after I finished it. My husband had to tell me about the half moon on the left side. It sure was a humdinger. Yours turned out beautifully.


If I post my dishcloths, I first block them. Normally I don't, only if i'm going to pose it. I found the pattern and re-wrote it. (It was in German) When I finished I had a hard time telly what it was. lol. You can dampen the dishcloth and take a pencil (use eraser end) and press down all around the pattern for the pattern to show. If you want.


----------



## McOzzy72

All the dishcloths look great. I am crocheting the one in my mystery dishcloth CAL. I do not have a test crocheter LOL


----------



## wilnita

Chriso could you show me pattern for Butterfly dishcloth my computer died about that time. Thank you ..Anita


----------



## Judy M

wilnita said:


> Chriso could you show me pattern for Butterfly dishcloth my computer died about that time. Thank you ..Anita


Scroll down ....

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241632-1.html#4908087


----------



## wilnita

Thank you Judy :thumbup: Anita


----------



## Normaedern

Buttons said:


> If I post my dishcloths, I first block them. Normally I don't, only if i'm going to pose it. I found the pattern and re-wrote it. (It was in German) When I finished I had a hard time telly what it was. lol. You can dampen the dishcloth and take a pencil (use eraser end) and press down all around the pattern for the pattern to show. If you want.


Thanks for the tip, Buttons. I learn something here everyday :thumbup:


----------



## Willowbeck

Hi Norma you have done really well, your dishcloth looks great doing the Continental way can't be easy after all those years of being being a thrower. Well done


----------



## Normaedern

Willowbeck said:


> Hi Norma you have done really well, your dishcloth looks great doing the Continental way can't be easy after all those years of being being a thrower. Well done


Thank you. How is yours going on? My crotchet is not good enough to join in with the crotchet dishcloth. Perhaps it will stir me in to practising more :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

I have just seem your post on the other link, Willowbeck :thumbup:


----------



## Ruth H

Thank you Karen. I will try the pencil trick.


----------



## Buttons

You're very welcome. I had gotten that off one of the websites but I can't remember which one.


----------



## Ruth H

Normaedern: I could not get back to you any other way. Thank you so very much for your email this morning. I have done 7 T
and they look wonderful. Just what I was looking for. Sorry for the code. Ruth F.


----------



## Normaedern

Hi Ruth, Thanks for the message. I have sent you a PM


----------



## Judy M

Someone please post a photo of the Mother Earth dishcloth. I can't make heads or tails out of it.


----------



## Judy M

It's great practice and remember we are not swapping dishcloths so no one gets to see it unless you show them. Good luck.


----------



## Normaedern

I will post mine later today. I didn't get round to it yesterday..... I was sat in the sun knitting!!!

PS You need to look at it at an angle of 45 degrees or less to be able to see the illusion


----------



## Normaedern

Photographing this was tricky. The camera needed to be nearly horizontal to the washcloth and the old knees are not what they were :thumbdown:


----------



## Judy M

Ok, so I do believe the center section is North America with a "hand-shaped portion of globe with base" on the outside.

I think my green and blue colors' values are too close together to make the pattern easily seen.


----------



## Normaedern

Hello Judy, I think that it is an outer rim and then North and South America on the left hand side. Then the Atlantic Ocean, Africa and Europe. I can see that close values would be confusing


----------



## Willowbeck

Here is my last 3 dishcloths a bit late and the pictures are not that good as I never got the position of them pinned out right before taking the photos. I am a bit unsure if they will look ok till I post them.


----------



## Willowbeck

Hi Norma your Mother Earth looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Great work, Willowbeck :thumbup: Your knitting is very neat!


----------



## 44gram

All dishcloths are wonderful. It is so nice seeing them. Please continue to post.


----------



## knitwit42

All the dish cloths are so cute.


----------



## McOzzy72

Well I finally got a round to knitting one my my Mystery Dishcloths. I knitted this one because I was needing somethings for my mother on Mother's Day


----------



## jvallas

That looks great, Chris! It really pops.


----------



## Buttons

chriso1972 said:


> Well I finally got a round to knitting one my my Mystery Dishcloths. I knitted this one because I was needing somethings for my mother on Mother's Day


Did you make that for your mom, Chris. Great job.


----------



## pinkroses

Orange, Lemon and Lime : )


----------



## Johna

Do you have pictures of the Owl Dishcloth and any other dishcloths that are finished?
Johna


----------



## Johna

Do you have a picture of the Owl Dishcloth? I like to put a picture with my instructions. Thanks
Johna


----------



## Johna

I love your butterfly


----------



## Judy M

Johna said:


> Do you have pictures of the Owl Dishcloth and any other dishcloths that are finished?
> Johna


Scroll down on the page with the pattern and there is a link to click for pictures, and yes, one is posted.


----------



## Buttons

R u doing the KAL JudyM?


----------



## Misty Mama

Finally got my I love mom done and the orchid
, thanks again Chris for going to all this work! I look forward to my new rows everyday!


----------



## Misty Mama

I don't see any other pics is no one posting? Or am I in the wrong place?


----------



## Buttons

I don't think no one is posting and yes you are in the right place. I won't be able to post as I will be on the road early in am and I have already made these dishcloth. I am Chris test knitter so I don't post but I should.


----------



## McOzzy72

Buttons said:


> I don't think no one is posting and yes you are in the right place. I won't be able to post as I will be on the road early in am and I have already made these dishcloth. I am Chris test knitter so I don't post but I should.


Yes you should post once the pattern is completed. I rarely knit the dishcloths. I am always busy with other projects


----------



## soamaryllis

Johna said:


> Do you have pictures of the Owl Dishcloth and any other dishcloths that are finished?
> Johna


There's a picture on page 12 of this thread.


----------



## AngieR

Got this done in time for a baby shower. This will be given to the 3 year old big sister to share with her baby sister when she is born.


----------



## Judy M

Very nice.


----------



## Normaedern

Lovely dishcloth. Lovely idea :thumbup:


----------



## AngieR

Thank you.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

June dishcloth. You were early today Chris.


----------



## ADW55

June Mystery Dishcloth.
I did not block it, and this is the yarn I had.
Hope everyone has the pattern now


----------



## ADW55

It really does look better with a plain color.


----------



## jvallas

DeeDeeJenks said:


> It really does look better with a plain color.


Not necessarily better so much as easier to see the motif. But yours looks terrific and will work really well this July 4th!


----------



## Misty Mama

USA. I'm so glad I did two! Great pattern


----------



## Normaedern

jvallas said:


> Not necessarily better so much as easier to see the motif. But yours looks terrific and will work really well this July 4th!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Misty Mama said:


> USA. I'm so glad I did two! Great pattern


Beautifully knitted!


----------



## jvallas

Misty Mama said:


> USA. I'm so glad I did two! Great pattern


 Based on your 2 terrific looking cloths, I was going to do the same, but as a 2-sided double knit. I can't tell you how much time I spent last night charting it, and then working out how to double knit 2 different designs (because you have to flip the letters for 2nd side or they end up reversed). I bit off so much more than I could chew that I think I'll wait for a motif that would work just fine in reverse, like most double knitting does!

My long winded way of saying I like yours!! :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang

jvallas said:


> Based on your 2 terrific looking cloths, I was going to do the same, but as a 2-sided double knit. I can't tell you how much time I spent last night charting it, and then working out how to double knit 2 different designs (because you have to flip the letters for 2nd side or they end up reversed). I bit off so much more than I could chew that I think I'll wait for a motif that would work just fine in reverse, like most double knitting does!
> 
> My long winded way of saying I like yours!! :thumbup:


I thought the point of double-knit was to have the mirror image in another color on the second side - starting with knitting color 1 and remembering to purl color 2. One side's color one is the other side's color 2.


----------



## jvallas

kaixixang said:


> I thought the point of double-knit was to have the mirror image in another color on the second side - starting with knitting color 1 and remembering to purl color 2. One side's color one is the other side's color 2.


 It is, but if I wanted to have USA on the other side, the usual method would reverse it (the mirror image) so it wouldn't actually read "USA." There are double knit projects with completely different designs on each side, but it's hurting my brain working it out. I got as far as making a small "K" but spent way too much time on it!


----------



## AngieR

Finished the early June dishcloth of USA.


----------



## Judy M

jvallas said:


> It is, but if I wanted to have USA on the other side, the usual method would reverse it (the mirror image) so it wouldn't actually read "USA." There are double knit projects with completely different designs on each side, but it's hurting my brain working it out. I got as far as making a small "K" but spent way too much time on it!


Have you tried just reversing the letters as they will look on the other side? If you are not knitting a double sided cloth what stitches do you use when you turn your work? Think of it as the same when working double knitting.

If the facing side USA is purl then you would knit those stitches for the other side and when you turn your work and come back you will knit the purls.

Hope you can understand what I'm saying.


----------



## 44gram

jvallas said:


> It is, but if I wanted to have USA on the other side, the usual method would reverse it (the mirror image) so it wouldn't actually read "USA." There are double knit projects with completely different designs on each side, but it's hurting my brain working it out. I got as far as making a small "K" but spent way too much time on it!


My head hurts just thinking about charting and knitting that. I think I would cheat. Knit 2 in different colors and crochet them together!!!

Love seeing all these patterns and dishcloths

Many thanks again Chris, for this great idea


----------



## jvallas

Judy M said:


> Have you tried just reversing the letters as they will look on the other side? If you are not knitting a double sided cloth what stitches do you use when you turn your work? Think of it as the same when working double knitting.
> 
> If the facing side USA is purl then you would knit those stitches for the other side and when you turn your work and come back you will knit the purls.
> 
> Hope you can understand what I'm saying.


I do understand, it's just that the point of it was to do the "extreme double knitting" as a learning exercise. Many pages of notes later, I think I've learned as much as my brain can take for now, so I'm going to be content with my stupid little backwards and forwards "K!" Thanks for the ideas, though.


----------



## jvallas

grandmere101 said:


> My head hurts just thinking about charting and knitting that


You're 100% correct. I don't want to think about how long I spent on one simple letter! 
:lol:


----------



## Judy M

jvallas said:


> It is, but if I wanted to have USA on the other side, the usual method would reverse it (the mirror image) so it wouldn't actually read "USA." There are double knit projects with completely different designs on each side, but it's hurting my brain working it out. I got as far as making a small "K" but spent way too much time on it!


First you need to reverse the letters USA becomes ASU. The U remains the same so you only need to reverse the stitches for the S and some rows for the A.

I have it worked out on paper but I want to knit it before I post it, so wish me luck. First I must finish my burgundy squares.

I'm going to be off line for awhile.


----------



## Ruth H

Has anyone finished the last June KAL? The boat? Mine doesn't look like any boat.


----------



## Misty Mama

It's a anchor?


----------



## McOzzy72

Ruth H said:


> Has anyone finished the last June KAL? The boat? Mine doesn't look like any boat.


It is an anchor.... The name of the pattern is Ship Ohoi or in another word Ship Ahoy


----------



## Ruth H

Thanks Chriso Mine looks like an anchor. Thank you very much. Ruth H


----------



## Judy M

Ruth H said:


> Has anyone finished the last June KAL? The boat? Mine doesn't look like any boat.


Sometimes if you use too large a needle the pattern will not be easy to see. Trying holding it away from you and/or turning it slightly so that light reflects differently and you should be able to see the pattern.


----------



## jvallas

Judy M said:


> First you need to reverse the letters USA becomes ASU. The U remains the same so you only need to reverse the stitches for the S and some rows for the A.
> 
> I have it worked out on paper but I want to knit it before I post it, so wish me luck. First I must finish my burgundy squares.
> 
> I'm going to be off line for awhile.


I do wish you luck. I've also got it worked out on paper, that wasn't really the problem, but I don't want to hijack the thread any more!

Have fun with it.


----------



## RosD

All are really lovely. Great work everyone, thanks for sharing&#128158;


----------



## lindaree

What are measurements of the finished washcloth


----------



## McOzzy72

lindaree said:


> What are measurements of the finished washcloth


They are usually 8 x 8 depending on the gauge you knit. some are larger.


----------



## redkat

Completed my first Mystery KAL. What fun!


----------



## jvallas

Love it, redkat!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

redkat said:


> Completed my first Mystery KAL. What fun!


Looks great. I agree they are a lot of fun. I like the Christmas ones.


----------



## cjssr

I finished the Partridge in a Pear Tree. Then I copied what I thought was the new mystery cloth dated 7/05/2014,7/6/2014, 7/07/2014, where you cast on 39 sts. Today I pulled the site and I find a Pattern Update for 7/5/14, 7/6,7/7, and 7/8. This one is to Cast on 45 stitches. WHICH ONE IS THE MYSTERY CLOTH?? HELP PLEASE.


----------



## McOzzy72

cjssr said:


> I finished the Partridge in a Pear Tree. Then I copied what I thought was the new mystery cloth dated 7/05/2014,7/6/2014, 7/07/2014, where you cast on 39 sts. Today I pulled the site and I find a Pattern Update for 7/5/14, 7/6,7/7, and 7/8. This one is to Cast on 45 stitches. WHICH ONE IS THE MYSTERY CLOTH?? HELP PLEASE.


there is "2" mystery knit-a-longs. The July one is cast on 45 which is not a Christmas dishcloth. To do the Christmas dishcloth you will have to do the Mystery Dishcloth Christmas Edition KAL

the July link is here

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-269218-1.html#5605006

Christmas is here

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-270404-1.html

Also if you ever need to find the KALs and the place to post pictures the link are in my signature link of all my posts

I hope this clears the confusion. I told everyone in a update post that I was splitting the KAL into 2 different ones so I could do the other holidays and still do the Christmas

Please ask questions if you need to I am happy to answer them all

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## cjssr

Thanks Chris


----------



## flockie

Here are pictures of both of my completed dishcloths. They have not been blocked......


----------



## Misty Mama

Here,s my two.. Doing two sets a red and white fir church bazaar


----------



## Misty Mama

Two turtle doves


----------



## CBratt

My Cloths


----------



## ADW55

My July dishcloth.


----------



## MaryCarter

moonriver said:


> Looks lovely....great job ....I wonder if there a pattern like yours for a baby blanket....it would be great just to have the year on it..... stating year of birth ???


You could incorporate the year date in to one corner too if you didn't want to have it so large and prominent.


----------



## redkat

Two more from July...


----------



## ADW55

July Dishcloth #3
Not blocked.

Post picture later.


----------



## ADW55

July dishcloth #3


----------



## redkat

July Mystery Dish Cloth #3. This is actually the second one of this one that I did. After I finished the first one I could NOT figure out what it was. Then I realized that I had repeated an entire day's rows. I knit using my iPad one night for pattern and the next day from a printed copy. Now I will be careful not to repeat that again. LOL. But it's still fun!


----------



## Normaedern

DeeDeeJenks said:


> July dishcloth #3


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

DeeDeeJenks said:


> July dishcloth #3


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NY Hummer

moonriver said:


> Looks lovely....great job ....I wonder if there a pattern like yours for a baby blanket....it would be great just to have the year on it..... stating year of birth ???


Nice idea!
perhaps you could use the pattern for the dishcloth, in one corner, then expand the rest of your knitting into a blanket? 
Gives me a thought........thanks!


----------



## Alimac

Finally finished it Chris. ,Was the Tree of Life. Quite challenging but I realy enjoyed it. Can,t work out yet how to send a picture


----------



## Alimac

Hope this works this time


----------



## Normaedern

Alimac said:


> Hope this works this time


It did and a lovely dishcloth, too :thumbup:


----------



## tracy

Hi the dish cloths are great we're do u get the instructions to do the turtles 2014 and the many others x


----------



## jvallas

tracy said:


> Hi the dish cloths are great we're do u get the instructions to do the turtles 2014 and the many others x


Go to the first post on this thread. At the end of it, there are links to other KALs. When you follow the link to the July KAL, the bottom of that one's first post will link to all the previous months.


----------



## AngieR

Alimac said:


> Hope this works this time


Beautiful job. The picture jumps right out.


----------



## redkat

Moved to pattern page...


----------



## karebear048

Maryann1701, the grey dishcloth with 2014 on it is great! Could you please tell me which mystery month directions this dishcloth was made from? I havent seen this site before & would like to make some, maybe for little presents. Thanks so much!


----------



## karebear048

To Anyone who knows the answer!! Lol! What does KAL stand for??? I knew it at one time & know its real simple but for the life of me I cant figure it out!!! Thanks to anyone who answers!


----------



## kaixixang

karebear048 said:


> To Anyone who knows the answer!! Lol! What does KAL stand for??? I knew it at one time & know its real simple but for the life of me I cant figure it out!!! Thanks to anyone who answers!


*K*nit *AL*ong...a group effort to create the same pattern(s). There are *C*rochet *AL*ongs too.

I do not know if it is regional or no longer referred to as such...but I know there used to be Quilt Bees in which a group of women (people?) processed several quilts for distribution in a community/town.

I miss doing the quilting...but am learning how to knit better thanks to KP.


----------



## AngieR

karebear048 said:


> Maryann1701, the grey dishcloth with 2014 on it is great! Could you please tell me which mystery month directions this dishcloth was made from? I havent seen this site before & would like to make some, maybe for little presents. Thanks so much!


If you go to this page - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-221219-1.html - and scroll down, you will see the previous dishcloths. 2014 is there and you just download with Word or PDF, whatever your preference. Have fun.


----------



## McOzzy72

Thanks everyone for answering the questions for me. I have no been on here today. I have been to work all day


----------



## Bobbie K

Haunted House Mystery Dishcloth #1


----------



## Myangelhope

Here is my first mystery dishcloth. Enjoyed knitting this. Can't wait to do the next mystery cloth.


----------



## Normaedern

Great work, ladies. They are fun to do :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewvirgo

Here it is


----------



## Buttons

Does anyone have a photo of there Christmas dishcloth? If so, could you please post it. I would love to see it. Thanks so much.


----------



## McOzzy72

Buttons said:


> Does anyone have a photo of there Christmas dishcloth? If so, could you please post it. I would love to see it. Thanks so much.


here are the photos thanks to buttons of the last 3 dishcloths


----------



## Buttons

Why thank you Chris. I appreciate that.


----------



## Normaedern

Great dishcloths!!!


----------



## Buttons

Thank you. But make sure if you use that cotton yarn that when you are done that you soak it in vinegar, salt and water
solution. I used mine to wash dishes yesterday and it ran badly. I was upset over it but not much you can do. (and yes, I don't have a dish washer as it is me)


----------



## 44gram

Thank you for posting the Christmas dish cloths. I always look forward to seeing them Thanks, Chris for all your efforts.


----------

